# Which other brand bindings for Burton boots?



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

K2 formulas would work good for you, I really like the hinged ankle strap which makes getting into them standing up pretty easy.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

Ride Capo or Maestro would be good options. Btw i think that Ruler or Ion suits to all mountain conditions better than soft Motos though it's fun to use those motos especially in parks.


----------



## Vert (Sep 1, 2011)

The Capo looks good but im having trouble finding them over here in NZ in my size. What do you guys think of the Revolt?

And a question on Ride sizing, according to their charts I would need a size large binding, though i ride a medium Burton. I would just want to make sure I would get any overlap with the large binding. Anyone know the actual length of a lage Ride binding?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a friend that has the revolts and I have the capo's (both 2012 models) and the capo is definately a nicer binding. The Infiniti chassis is better. It puts less metal footprint on the board for a more natural flex. Also it was kind of weird I don't know if I have very sensitive feet but I could feel the baseplate just slightly under my foot on the revolts. On rides forum board they say you shouldn't but I could for sure feel a bump. It bugged me but my buddie doesn't even notice. The highback is a slightly stiffer more all around highback (I'm not sure how the new slime back for this year is, but from the sounds of it it is a softer flex) and I also feel the freestyle ankle strap is more comfortable on the capo.
The revolt is still I nice binding but the capo is definitely a better do it all binding. If you do go with ride the only big complaints are about the ratchets, but when you learn them and find the sweet spot on them they are not bad.

For sizing if your toward the smaller end of the large size and have a boot with a reduced footprint go with the medium.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Rome 390 (Boss). Will probably never go back to any other brand in terms of bindings.


----------

